

 Facebook's Billion Dollar Valuation Hinges On Apathy.  *Our* Apathy. - nickb
http://www.deepjiveinterests.com/2007/11/25/facebooks-billion-dollar-evaluation-hinges-on-apathy-our-apathy/

======
smelendez
This post is misleading. Facebook doesn't claim to own materials you post.
They have a non-exclusive license to do anything they want with it that
expires immediately when you remove the content from the site.

